

Google Pushes TV Initiative - kvs
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704743404575128272311856674.html?mod=rss_Todays_Most_Popular

======
gbookman
Free article: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/18/google-tv-apple-tv/>

To be honest, I'm surprised it's taken Google so long to do this. The
potential benefits for Google are even greater than Apple's because Google is
working hard to become a dominant player in TV advertising.

Late or not, this is very good news for consumers because hopefully it will
lead to iPhone/Android apps being accessible on your TV. The possibilities for
gaming would definitely make me worried if I were Nintendo, Microsoft or Sony.

------
TetOn
Free full text:
[http://www.google.com/url?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB...](http://www.google.com/url?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704743404575128272311856674.html)

------
NEPatriot
If anyone is interested in this field please email me - I'm working on a
project in this field and I'd love your thoughts. My contact info is in my
profile.

------
davidedicillo
Do you hear this sound? Yes, that's a wake up call for Apple. People will
start soon looking at which smartphone is more compatible with their tv sets

------
tbeseda
Paywalled. A summary about what they're doing with Intel/Sony?

~~~
jonknee
Yep, and a bit about doing some search stuff with Dish Network which they had
reported on earlier.

> The Wall Street Journal this month reported that Google is testing a new TV-
> search service with Dish Network Corp. that is designed to allow users to
> find shows on the satellite-TV service as well as video from Web sites such
> as Google's YouTube. The March 8 article noted that Google has been talking
> to partners about adapting Android—the operating system it developed for
> cellphones—for TVs and set-top boxes.

------
brisance
How is this materially different in concept from WebTV?

